# Your favorite Ranitomeya sp? And why?



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I've only kept one species in the Ranitomeya genus (R. variabilis) and I would like to try another as I have one remaining enclosure space available. I am very much inclined toward a small group of R. imitator but am also interested in hearing about your favorite species to keep in captivity, and why?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Pick an Imitator, any Imitator.

The feeding behavior is fun to watch. Mostly outgoing frogs - you can hear the difference in their call from "I'm horny honey" to "Let's feed the kids honey".

Just cool behavior.

It's funny - I've got 12 species right now and 6 of them are Ranitomeya. 

s


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I would go with R. imitator as well specificlly varadero....Out going, in most cases quite bold(mine are) and it is hard to beat the colors.


----------



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

I've recently acquired a group of R. ventrimaculata 'Iquitos'. They're always out and about and fun to watch. Brightly colored to boot.

Here's some photos. The iPhone caught the color as more yellow. They're bright orange-


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

I would have to say imitators as well. I am more inclined towards the varadero and nominal morphs


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Collect 'em all I say!

I'm most of the way there already.

s


heckler said:


> I would have to say imitators as well. I am more inclined towards the varadero and nominal morphs


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

imitator, though you going to have to decide what morph/line you like. I still plan on getting some green sirensis.


----------



## heckler (Dec 28, 2011)

Scott said:


> Collect 'em all I say!
> 
> I'm most of the way there already.
> 
> s


Still debating whether I want to try and get em all. I would love to, but being in the military doesnt lend itself well to moving large amounts of frogs


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Imitators have always been my favorite frogs. You can say that they are bolder than some of the other thumbs, or that they come in so many different morphs and patterns. You can love them because you get the choice of raising the tads yourself, or sit back and enjoy watching the parents raise their children. All these are great reasons they are my favorite frog, however, I have noticed something with my imitators that I have not seen in my other Ranitomeya. We all enjoy watching our frogs, however Imitators are the only thumbnails I have that seem to watch me.


----------



## wiedemey (Jan 23, 2010)

Imitators are nice and bold but I love the Fantastica group (including Benedicta) for their elegance and beauty. Perfect proportions and striking colors. Maybe a little shy in the beginning. Until the Varadero Fantastica become available I'd have to go with the Caynarachi morph as my favorite Ranitomeya, closely followed by Benedicta (ok, maybe it's a tie).

Ruprecht


----------



## Parkway Drive (Aug 21, 2009)

flavovittata. i think they are the most stunning ranitomeya around. i feel like they are always second best against vanzos but i like my flavos better. Mine are bold and pretty big compared to some of my imis and vents. I keep a 1.2 group and they breed really well and care for the tads very well too.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

My favorite Ranitomeya are definitely my Southern variabilis. They are the boldest frogs I have, and have some amazing colors. They also seem much more interested in what I'm doing than the stuff in their tank, so as Doug put it, they watch me.

But since you already have variabilis, I'm gonna have to back up the imitators as well. I can't really add anything that others haven't already said. They are bold, colorful, they have really interesting group dynamics, great call, and you have quite a few different morphs to choose from. 

Of the populations I have I can tell you Chazuta and Varadero are really bold and breed like crazy, whereas the Baja Huallaga are a bit more timid and they seem quite a bit more difficult to breed.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, I do like R. Benedicta but keep coming back to the Tarapoto population of imitator.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I love how the Understory Tarapoto seem to change colors depending on how the light hits them. You can spot an Imitator down in the leaf litter, with orange reticulation, see him jump up onto the wall and he appears more golden, and a moment later he is climbing the back wall looking closer to a green reticulation.
My Tor Linbo line never appeared to change colors like that, although my Linbos were usually a brighter orange.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

You can't go wrong with the imitator group frogs. Huge variety of colors and most of them are fairly bold. 

Benedicta are awesome, but can be shy. They will bolden up with time and a heavily planted tank.

I personally like flavovitatta as well. They are beautiful and have tons if personality. Also a lot of fun to watch. Very under appreciated frog for sure. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Mine are bolder now that I finally have a couple of females. I had a guaranteed pair for a year. Finally caught them both calling at the same time. Got 2 females and the whole group is much more outgoing these days (tads in the water too).

s


Parkway Drive said:


> flavovittata. i think they are the most stunning ranitomeya around. i feel like they are always second best against vanzos but i like my flavos better. Mine are bold and pretty big compared to some of my imis and vents. I keep a 1.2 group and they breed really well and care for the tads very well too.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hmmm I only have one species, ranitomeya imitator 'varadero'

I would say they are stunning both color wise and how they go about there days! They are always out and never miss a meal. 

Although I only have one species, I have to say reticulata, benedicta, and fantastica all look amazing!


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

Of course I'm going to choose my babies! I think the shyness of Summersi makes it more satisfying when you witness them laying, courting, or just being goofy little frogs. They are the worst parents of the bunch though. I have to put my child protective services badge on and raise the babies myself.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

curlykid said:


> They are the worst parents of the bunch though. I have to put my child protective services badge on and raise the babies myself.


fantastica group frogs (summersi, uakarri, reticulata, benedicta, etc.) don't feed eggs to their tadpoles.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

I think that the imitator complex is going to be the most satisfying as well. Their call is awesome. I have 4 morphs of imitator and when they are all calling, its great. Definitely my favorite way to spend my weekend mornings with a cup of java, feeding frogs, and a little web browsing.

Varadero are by far my boldest and loudest.
My bandeds are a little more shy.
I also have chazuta and tarapota.

I enjoy all members of the group too, like Adam has mentioned, southern variabilis are very bold, my standard lamasi are just awesome of course; both are pretty good size for thumbs. The lowlands are great, but are definitely like popcorn, super jumpy. I'd say I enjoy reticulata the least. Beautiful, but tiny and so shy, although the occational glimpse is good enough.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey Doug, my group of 2.2 Reticulata reached breeding age, and they have been out in the open ever since. I can almost always see at least 2 out and about. When they are out, I can open the door and drop flies a few inches in front of their face, without spooking them.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have Imitators, Amazonicas, and just got a Reticulata. My favorite is the Reticulata but that might just be cause it is the newest. Also they were the frog that made me want to get into the hobby.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, I'm REALLY suprised no-ones mentioned them, but Vanzolinii are definetly my favorite. Beatiful colors, nice call, work good in groups. There is definetly something to be said for Imi's though. I've been thinking of getting some banded or Chazuta Imi's for awhile. But my 2nd favorite has to be standard Lamasii. Love that blue/yellow combo. Mine were very bold, out calling every morning. I had them when they were still fairly common. I miss themd


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Been there, done that 

Ive kept them all, usually many vivs of each, and while I agree with everything everyone has said...

it often comes down to 'what you know', and if you ask someone who keeps large amounts of thumbnails [like Chris Miller for instance], you might get an opinion based on a broader experience.

For me, Ray, its Tarapoto imitators. Knowing your vivs and the set ups you are creating...

Shawn


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

thedude said:


> fantastica group frogs (summersi, uakarri, reticulata, benedicta, etc.) don't feed eggs to their tadpoles.


ik, that's why I said it.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I would say Caynarachi Fants due to the amazing colors they throw in their offspring (lots of cream and orange), they can be shy but like most when breeding are out all of the time. St lamasi, amazing colors, banded Imi's bold great colors..Vanzo's same thing (at least for me). I always loved Retics which were always bold for me and the bright metalic red back, just challenging for many with the offspring. I hear the Arena Blanca are stunning but a little shy. Of Imi's I think the Veradero is the nicest with Chazuta close 2nd and the variability of Chazuta offspring is a nice aspect of keeping them.
Depends on do you want to care for a lot of tads or not, that will go a long way in helping you determine. Many of the above can give you 20 - 30 tads very quickly, especially from groups.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

markpulawski said:


> I hear the Arena Blanca are stunning but a little shy.


I've had the opposite experience so far. Might be because they are transporting for me though.



ZookeeperDoug said:


> I'd say I enjoy reticulata the least. Beautiful, but tiny and so shy, although the occational glimpse is good enough.


I've also had the opposite experience with reticulata. They were probably my boldest frog other than the Southerns. Especially if you keep them in a small group.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

Imitator's are awsome! five star frog for sure


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

My favorite is imitator "Varadero" for the body bright orange and electric blue legs. No. 2 is imitator Banded Intermedius. In third place "Chazuta" - but Ranitomeya are all beautiful!


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

All of my Ranitomeya are my favorite! Hard to chose one over the other! Amazing colors,boldness,easy too keep/breed!!!


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Hey Doug, my group of 2.2 Reticulata reached breeding age, and they have been out in the open ever since. I can almost always see at least 2 out and about. When they are out, I can open the door and drop flies a few inches in front of their face, without spooking them.


Damn. nice! I never did see them while I was there, I've only ever caught a glimpse in person of a Retic, Ever.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

thedude said:


> I've also had the opposite experience with reticulata. They were probably my boldest frog other than the Southerns. Especially if you keep them in a small group.


I think thats my issue, I intended to keep a small group of 4-5 in an 18x18x18, but then the opportunity to get Standard sirensis popped up and my plans and budget changed. I'm going to probably add more retics to the mix later on.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> I think thats my issue, I intended to keep a small group of 4-5 in an 18x18x18, but then the opportunity to get Standard sirensis popped up and my plans and budget changed. I'm going to probably add more retics to the mix later on.


I would recommend 2.2 when you do add more, that seems to work best for all Ranitomeya I've kept.


----------



## hylahill (Jan 29, 2008)

Boy, this sure is a tough call...

I have to go with the verado for ease of everything and great visibilty The standard/nominant is truly a treat for me too, although the vanzo would be a close third. I just find the gold spots on black truly unique.


----------



## OSU (Nov 10, 2008)

I really like vanzos as well. They are pretty bold, can have some really different patterns, and the babies can take small fruitflies from day one. Cool behaviors as well I really enjoy watching the pair feed their babies in the bromeliads


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I gotta tell you, I'm a big fan of plain ol' FG amazonica/vents. Maybe they aren't coveted or in the spot light at all, but they are great little frogs. They are super bold, I can see at least two of my trio any time I look. Their call, while quiet, is pleasant and constant. They are very prolific (maybe too much so), but the tads are SLOW. Plus, they are just plain cute. I will always have these in my collection.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I love Vents. I had many lines once upon a time - and had them all breeding.

Since they don't raise their young - it was a tadpole hurricane. 

s


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Scott said:


> I love Vents. I had many lines once upon a time - and had them all breeding.
> 
> Since they don't raise their young - it was a tadpole hurricane.
> 
> s


I know of that hurricane in which you speak.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Parkway Drive said:


> flavovittata. i think they are the most stunning ranitomeya around. i feel like they are always second best against vanzos but i like my flavos better. Mine are bold and pretty big compared to some of my imis and vents. I keep a 1.2 group and they breed really well and care for the tads very well too.


I don't think I could single out a single favorite, but I have to agree with the above. Ranitomeya flavovittata is a highly underrated species. Who couldn't love this face


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Arena blanca is my new top favorite and top of my list.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Flavovittata without a doubt! As has been said before, terribly underrated always playing 2nd fiddle to their sister Vanzolinii.

These were my first Ranitomeya species and I will always have a soft spot for them, a very special frog to me!

Green/yellow on black backs, green/yellow throats, blue spotted bellies, brown and beige legs with a sparkly pink overtone - I challenge anyone to come up with a more uniquely coloured Thumb!


















Regards,
Richie


----------



## Kevin D (Nov 6, 2011)

Imitators are where it's at. I love them all.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

My arena, like Adam's, are not shy. My thoughts are they are more bold in bigger groups based on what I heard from others and experienced with vents in general.

I think I like the tarapota idea. Some amazing metallic colorations on them.


----------

